# What to wear to interviews?



## dangyebbie (Nov 8, 2005)

How should one dress for interviews & walk-in applications? Is it generally the same across the board for a fine dining restaurant vs. a hotel and from position to position? Thanks for your help.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Walk-in applications are more in-and-out; you rarely actually get an interview on the spot. However, how you should dress is essentially the same for all job-hunting situations everywhere: *Be neat and clean (hair and body as well as clothes)*, NO T-shirt, NO jeans (especially not baggy), NO shorts, NO miniskirt, NO bare midriff, NO multiple finger rings/earrings (unless you've already got multiple ear piercings)/heavy jewelry, NO athletic shoes or pointy-spike heels. Don't flaunt tattoos.

Do NOT wear your whites just to apply; that would be like a surgeon wearing scrubs all the time. But if think you might get a trail on the spot, have them with you.

Dress "conservatively" and wear as close to "business" clothes as you can; jacket and tie not absolutely necessary for guys or skirt suit for girls, but the more serious you look, the better an impression you make. You want to show that you are serious about wanting the job, and that you will approach it seriously.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Great answer.I like neat and clean BOLD. Grooming is the first thing I look at. Fingernails,course I'm a little anal.


----------



## laprise (Jan 4, 2006)

I am a firm believer that you should not judge a package by the wrapping... BUT yes, neet and clean is a must...

_The best way to dress up is_ _simple, dress yourself like a winner..._ What I mean by that - Put on your game face, show up with an attitude that it's your job because your are plenty qualified for it. The only reason they won't give you the job, is if you screw it up by showing up un-decided and un-sure of what you want...(don't be arrogant about it) but be confident and present yourself like a someone who has the potential to be a leader one day!

The inside will make the out side obselete!:chef:

The most important thing for you is to know what position you want, so learn about where you are applying before your interview... * DON'T EVER SAY *" I'll take whatever job you have to offer" this makes you sound desperate and desperate is not a position of power, so you will be left with no leverage to negotiate salary later on...

Good luck, and let us know how it goes...


----------

